# Did you keep your CD Album collection ?



## muziksculp (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi,

I have accumulated a pretty large CD collection over the decades, although I'm not buying CDs these days, I still have my good old CD collection, which takes quite a bit of space, I currently have them in drawers in their original acrylic cases.

Although, I gave quite a bit of them away to reduce the space they occupy. sold some as well at peanut prices.


I wonder if CDs will ever become popular like LPs one day in the future ? What do you think ?

I thought about selling them all to make space for other items, but I still feel some sentimental attachment to them, plus many of then were new, and at full price when I bought them, so I just don't feel good selling them super cheap these days.

So, I'm curious about what others have done with their CD Album Collection from past decades ?

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Desire Inspires (Feb 11, 2018)




----------



## rrichard63 (Feb 11, 2018)

My guess is that there's unlikely to be any financial reason to hang on to them. But that's a guess. For the time being, the main reason I keep my CDs is that they are much higher fidelity than MP3's and similar compressed formats. If real-time data compression ever gets better, that reason might also go away.

On the other hand, I have been hanging on to well over 1,000 phonograph records on the theory that they might have some resale value some day.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 11, 2018)

I put 99% of mine on a music server a few years ago and put the cd's themselves into storage. I use HRT music streamers at my homes, and iphone at work and when I travel.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 11, 2018)

I have almost 3000 cd's on my music server and about 400 on my iphone as wav files on both but I still keep the cd's! lol
At home I run them thru bitperfect & a dac @24/192, the files sound awesome!
Besides my hoarding tendencies you get nothing for most of them,at this time.
But who knows, it might change.Some cd's I have I see for crazy $$ on Amazon occasionally......
Wholesale cd buyers will give you next to nothing and if you want to find it or replace again you'll pay way too much if you can even find them.
Hard drives are cheap so I need to back these up more,it's been a while! 
People were giving away vinyl for years,I still have lp's(about 500-600?) I really don't want to know what they'll fetch......
Kind of Blue & Bitches Brew original pressing,Axis Bold as Love,I think also original pressing etc.......
It sometimes feels like it would be nice to get rid of the cd's but like lp's,you might not be able to replace them down the road.....


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 11, 2018)

I actually looked for an album digitally that could not be found. Pulled the CD off my shelf and made backups. Had no idea that some labels never released digitally. A favorite 8-Track tape I enjoyed with my father as a kid was never released on anything else but vinyl, and that was rare. But I found a decent quailty8-Track copy and a company that would do a high quality transfer to a digital file, which I made into a CD for my father's birthday. Even cleaned up the track! Save those CD's!


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 15, 2018)

I bought a storage case. Threw out the cases and kept the CDs.


----------



## X-Bassist (Feb 15, 2018)

kitekrazy said:


> I bought a storage case. Threw out the cases and kept the CDs.


This does drastically cut down the space required for 500+ CD's. I did this with my sound fx CDs, the 4 CD per page folders with a zip up cover are a real space saver. But with commercial CDs, like DVDs and Blurays, I enjoy the cover art. I also have CD's with liner notes and booklets, so to me it's more than just the music/CD. But then again, I've only got 200+ and stopped buying in the 90's


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

Funny, I listen to allot of vinyl too now. Talk about two opposites


----------



## husker (Feb 15, 2018)

Interesting topic. I still buy physical CDs, I'm close to 3000 now. I still store everything, but I rip everything to .flac and .mp3 and store locally and in the cloud.


----------



## kitekrazy (Feb 15, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> Funny, I listen to allot of vinyl too now. Talk about two opposites




I don't miss investing in those cleaners. Sad that I had to give away all of my LPs before moving. They were mostly classical.


----------



## J-M (Feb 15, 2018)

Did I keep them? I still buy them...


----------



## husker (Feb 15, 2018)

At least I'm not the only one.


----------



## puremusic (Feb 15, 2018)

I feel like this thread is reminding me to throw away my old CDs to save space.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Did I keep them? I still buy them...




Amazon rocks for cd's new or used!


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

there will be a day when a hard drive crashes and you regret not having a backup and you spend thousands to buy your collection again





puremusic said:


> I feel like this thread is reminding me to throw away my old CDs to save space.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 15, 2018)

I like to support my local record store, there are not many left.



kgdrum said:


> Amazon rocks for cd's new or used!


----------



## MillsMixx (Feb 15, 2018)

I knew I could never get any money for mine but I still love to play CD's and appreciate the packaging and album art.
After years of displaying them in CD racks and holders I asked myself "_Do I really need to display every single CD I own?"_ lol. I ended up categorizing the good ones, tossing any junk or one hit wonders, and filing them away in plastic sleeves. I kept most of my box-sets intact and gave many of the jewel cases to a collector. I subscribe to Napster so I pretty much have everything available for streaming and what I can't find I can usually find on YouTube.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 15, 2018)

synthpunk said:


> I like to support my local record store, there are not many left.


 

I like supporting my local store as well,in NYC for new cds there's not too many stores anymore(commercial rent has already killed most of them) the stores that are still here for the most part have horrible selections and prices.
For used cds I used to shop @ Academy but the selections are very limited & badly organized,although I still like them for vinyl.
For cds on Amazon I can find way more titles,artists(not current)that I've never heard of & do searches,see reviews,archive for a future purchase and support multiple small vendors.
Sadly the reality is brick and mortar record and cd stores in NYC already can't support market rents and frankly I don't have the time to spend hours of a day looking and traveling to them.
For several years I've wanted to go to the Princeton Record Shop(NJ) but that's a whole day excursion,unfortunately I don't have time for this.
:-(


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 16, 2018)

MrLinssi said:


> Did I keep them? I still buy them...



Me too.


----------



## husker (Feb 16, 2018)

+1 for Amazon. I would say 80% of the CDs I buy now are used off of Amazon. Well, except for my obsession with buying these complete composer collections from Brilliant Classics.

There is actually no local record store were I live. I travel to LA for work often, and I always stop buy Amoeba and spend some duckets.


----------



## synthpunk (Feb 16, 2018)

Love Amoeba in LA. I hope they stay!


----------



## Darren Durann (Feb 16, 2018)

I have over a thousand CDs and literally hundreds of vinyl records.

I hate mp3s, that mode of media tends to make music even more disposable (oh wait, that's at least partly because music mostly sucks today).

When I buy a CD, I'm much more apt to listen closely to its contents than on an mp3. I'm one of those people whom think the current mp3 invasion is only contributing to the decline of music quality. But that's just me. Overavailability of music makes it so people have too many choices (naturally, MTV is there to help the lemmings decide what's good). It made separating the wheat from the chaff a grand chore.

But all my opinion of course.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2018)

I still buy special CD releases once in a while. Like this limited edition *Blade Runner 2049* Double CD release.


----------



## Darren Durann (Feb 16, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> I still buy special CD releases once in a while. Like this limited edition *Blade Runner 2049* Double CD release.



WOW, if I liked that score that would be incredible. As a film music collector myself, good for you, really! That's quite a presentation.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Feb 16, 2018)

I still have all my CD's...and play them on the living room stereo. I prefer the quality over MP3's.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> WOW, if I liked that score that would be incredible. As a film music collector myself, good for you, really! That's quite a presentation.



I got carried away, and purchased this before the soundtrack was released. So, It was purely my expectations that drove me to purchase it, but I was also not that impressed with the soundtrack, but it's still a cool CD set to have.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2018)

Maybe I should open a new topic thread to post pics of our special/interesting CDs in our collection.


----------



## Darren Durann (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm wondering if we cd/vinyl collectors might be a vast minority here, my friend.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2018)

Darren Durann said:


> I'm wondering if we cd/vinyl collectors might be a vast minority here, my friend.



Good question, I have a feeling we are.


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 16, 2018)

Polkasound said:


> If you were a buyer of polka music, then you would still be in the majority. I'm guessing that CDs currently make up about 95% of polka music sales. The other 5% would be records, cassettes, and digital downloads. (We're a little behind the times.)




no 8 tracks?


----------



## lux (Feb 16, 2018)

I buy cd's regularly. I hope for a return of a physical version of albums and singles. To reinstate that fetish appeal to a musical product is probably one of the ways we have to get out of the storm.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 16, 2018)

muziksculp said:


> So, I'm curious about what others have done with their CD Album Collection from past decades ?


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


>



Great idea. and looks very cool 

Mine are in drawers


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 16, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


>



that's a great idea


babylonwaves said:


>




that's a great idea! how big is the frame? how did you figure out the size to fit the cds?


----------



## mac (Feb 16, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


>



You're killing me from the inside with my OCD urge to arrange those by colour grade.


----------



## muziksculp (Feb 16, 2018)

I have been noticing record labels, releasing limited editions of specific albums on CDs. quite a few of these are Soundtracks. I wonder if this trend means anything for the future of CDs, and their value for CD collectors.

Genre wise, my CD collection is in the following order as far as number of CD's per genre.

In Descending Order based on number of CDs per Genre (Soundtracks being the largest number of CDs in my collection) :

*Soundtrack
*New Age/Instrumental
*Classical/Baroque
*Electronic/Dance/Pop/Rock/World/Easy Listening


----------



## re-peat (Feb 16, 2018)

kgdrum said:


> how did you figure out the size to fit the cds?



A page of a CD-booklet (to fit in a classic jewel-case) is, on average, 120x120 mm. I say 'on average' because the precise size depends on the printer where the material is printed. Some ask for 120,5x119,5mm, others may want 121x120mm, still others ... — I make these things for a living, so I know —, but to work out the size of a big frame like the one Babylon posted, you should be OK if you go with 120x120 mm for measuring purposes.

_


----------



## Symfoniq (Feb 16, 2018)

Yes, I still have my CD collection. It's surprising just how much great music (especially film music) has never made it onto iTunes or streaming services. One example that springs to mind is "The Rocketeer", a fantastic score that, as far as I know, isn't (legally) available via digital download or streaming.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Feb 16, 2018)

I haven't bought many CDs or music in general in the last few years, but I display my hundreds of CDs proudly in my book shelf, so it's like a library of music (mainly bands). Each CD roughly reflects a period of my life and what I was listening to, so in a sense, it is like a personal diary. Also, I like to be able to touch physical things like a CD, album or cassette and read the liner notes.

I also have a decades old powerful stereo system which is nice and analogue and probably heavier than a small, modern day, environmentally friendly electric car (and it probably pollutes more too!). It's rare I use it these days but I feel like a God when I turn it on and crank a CD to a quarter volume and it is already shaking the walls. I don't get the same feeling through computer speakers or headphones haha.


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 16, 2018)

mac said:


> You're killing me from the inside with my OCD urge to arrange those by colour grade.


try. i failled 
so i went for "whatever". if you try, use a frame and plan for gutter.


----------



## BGvanRens (Feb 16, 2018)

I still buy CD's and rip them to WAV, put it on the NAS and enjoy quality audio everywhere. I don't have a lot of albums though, maybe 30-40. Still have plenty of cd's which I still want to buy. I want to hold a physical product. But I don't really have a dedicated CD player. So that's why I rip it, I like the ease of changing between songs on different albums, but not having to swap cd's in and out. Still need to give them a nice spot, they are just piled up right now.


----------



## Kony (Feb 16, 2018)

babylonwaves said:


>


I see The Future Sound Of London's Accelerator in there


----------



## babylonwaves (Feb 17, 2018)

Kony said:


> I see The Future Sound Of London's Accelerator in there


ah. you picked a good one. every cover in there was chosen for a reason, it's all personal memories, not necessarily what i would listed to nowadays.


----------



## blougui (Feb 21, 2018)

Yes, I keep them.


----------



## A3D2 (Feb 21, 2018)

Of course I keep them. In 2050 everyone will be like: "ooh look vintage cd's!"  and they will be worth money as collector's items, just like your vinyl collection if you have one. I even still have and listen to cassettes 
But I mainly keep them because I actually still listen to them, I'm not a big fan of streaming music.


----------



## ghobii (Feb 21, 2018)

I've sold most of my CD's at yard sales the last few years. I gave away all my albums to a re-seller just as the new vinyl fad was beginning to stir. When the guy got the collection home, he actually called and thanked me again, stating it was an amazing collection. I collected a lot of obscure punk and new wave stuff in the eighties.

I can't say I miss any of them though. I listen to more music now then I ever did, and am more excited about what musicians are creating today, without having to first gain the approval of some record label to record and distribute it.

What I do miss, is really getting to know an album/CD. With a virtually limitless supply of new music online, I have saved albums on my Spotify account I don't even recognize. But I feel driven to keep searching for more.


----------



## Darren Durann (Feb 21, 2018)

ghobii said:


> What I do miss, is really getting to know an album/CD. With a virtually limitless supply of new music online, I have saved albums on my Spotify account I don't even recognize. But I feel driven to keep searching for more.



That's the problem. I don't do those accounts because there might be a whole lot of music out there, but the vast majority of it sucks imo. The music I like I own on CD; and that way I'll commit more to getting all I can out of the the music. Just having eight zillion mp3s means nearly eight zillion of them are garbage. Clutter zone.


----------



## Darren Durann (Feb 21, 2018)

Any kind of music that demands your attention in a way that seems ripe to produce consistent rewards, the type of music that bids you to slow down and willfully immerse you in...how many people would have that on their phone?

Examples off the top of my head: Beethoven's opus 132, John Williams' Close Encounters, Bach's Brandenburg Concerti...that kind of stuff is wasted on Spotify because you couldn't have the same type of experience that way.

I could be wrong, that's just the way it is for me. I have things like AC/DC and Cannibal Corpse on my phone, Kiss...you won't find Goldsmith's Freud on there.

Ee-fack am I old.


----------

